# How often do/did u feed ur 10 week old chihuahua



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to know how many times a day you fed your 10 week old chi, as i am feeding mine 5 times a day and he wolfs it down like he has never been fed x ( seen a vet and he said to worm him which i had already done so he told me to worm him again) so i did then he said to phone pedigree chum puppy helpline and ask then, gave them his weight his expected weight his age ect ect and they said 1 to 1 1/2 packets which isnt possible unless he spends the who day eating.... So would like your advice on this one please x thank you xx


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

When i wean mine i feed the a half a twin-bowl full three/four times a day. They were on Wagg puppy as it was the smallest bicuits i could find! Hope this helps


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I feed Darla 4 times a day she is 12 weeks.
She is on Royal canin mini Junior right now, as that was what the breeder had her on.
The breeder just showed me the amount roughly.
She does wolf it down too. I hope she gets enough.
She gets treats throughout the day aswell, and is due to be wormed this week.


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Chico has pedigree chum dog meat, and a few treats in the day but not alot as i dont want him to go over weight, 
When i say wolfs it down i really mean WOLFS it down, it is gone in seconds, i have started moving him away from it, cos i am scared he will choke or make himslef sick, i also under stand he is a puppy and puppys are greedy but i dont think its right!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i know what you mean, Darla is the same, i also move her from it for the same reasons.
She seems to inhale it!!


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Thats exactly it, So i guess it also make you feel she is not getting enough.... 
I did all my research before i bought my chi, but this has just baffled me lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

could you give him some biscuits with it maybe. It might slow him down and they keep them feeling fuller for longer. 

Billy is 15 weeks now and only gets fed twice a day. He was being fed 4 times but started to turn his nose up at it so i cut it back to 3 and when he started to turn his nose up at that i cut it back to 2. He has biscuits and meat. He only has a small amount, a pouch of food lasts 4 meals with a few biscuits and he never ever eats it all.

I would def try a few biscuits. x


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes dry biscuits take more effort to eat so it may slow him down!


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

thank you x
i was going to put biscuits in too, but i read somewhere they weren't ment to have biscuits and if they do you have to soften them /???

im confused lol x


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I wouldnt. The person i spoke to said that if you leave them dry it fills them up more. I have never soaked Billys and i got him at 8 weeks. Chico should be fine with them dry


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you very much, rache! i will try that at dinner time and let you know how he gets on xx thank you again everyone xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Please do. Hope he enjoys them! x


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

Well i did as you said and he still wolfed it down x i'm going to give it a little time see how it goes lol xx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

He obviousley loves his food! Bless him x


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd (Dec 6, 2009)

HA HA thats what my partner said! lol xx


----------



## Raindancer411 (Oct 4, 2009)

When we had dogs on pedigree chum meat we fed mixer biscuits with it as ruf***e. 

Remy and Daisy are 12 & 13 weeks now and they are still being fed 4 times a day on their new food of Burns mini bite


----------

